

Modarri: The Toy Car Reinvented - michaelwww
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1344682921/modarri-the-toy-car-reinvented?ref=live

======
michaelwww
My friend here in Santa Cruz started this toy company so I'm posting in case
there might be interest. Backstory:

[http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/santacruz/ci_24625897/toy-k...](http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/santacruz/ci_24625897/toy-
kid-all-us)

